# Bathroom - 1/2" Purple Board



## Woodbutcher123 (May 10, 2012)

I sheetrocked my master bathroom myself and used purple board for the walls and ceiling except for above the shower. I used Durarock above the shower which will get tile. I'm in the process of getting prices from drywallers and all of them are saying that you can't use purple board on the ceiling, but none of them can't tell me where in the code it says that. Does anybody know if they are correct or not? This is in N. Calif.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is meant for wet spaces, so it does not matter in my opinion. In their opinion, it may be that they are not used to dealing with the Purple board, which is no different than the Green board. Just a different color. I would make a quick call to your AHJ, and while you are talking, just happen to drop the companies names into the conversation, so they know they are the ones telling you this info.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's just mold and moisture resistant drywall and should not be a problum.
Only thing I can think of is in some areas local code is calling for paperless drywall in bathrooms.

There should be a brand name on the backside of the boards look up there website and see what they say about it's useage.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

From National gypsums website:
http://www.nationalgypsum.com/products/Product.aspx?ProductID=2413



> *Basic Uses*
> XP Gypsum Board may be installed in all wall and ceiling applications and is ideally suited where enhanced moisture and mold resistance is desired.


 









Gold Bond XP Gypsum Board


----------



## sevenlol (Aug 8, 2011)

i used purple in a shower ceiling this past weekend. i don't see why that wouldn't be good.

*edit*
is their issue the 1/2 thickness on the ceiling instead of 5/8?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That is my guess sevenlol.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Perhaps they are getting it confused (or don't know) with the older "greenboard" which *this board replaced*. Per code, the greenboard needed *12"o.c.* ceiling framing, the purple board requires *24"o.c.* for 1/2": http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_7_sec002_par013.htm

http://www.nationalgypsum.com/products/..\File\111081.pdf

Gary


----------

